# Update on problems on 2nd TT



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

As you may know already I picked up my second new TT from the dealer on the 1st April and on first inspection it looked good and nicely valeted, although on retrospection I should have asked why it was parked beside a wall when the whole handover area was empty! The only thing I did notice was a chip and some marks on the front driver alloy and some creaking in the interior on the way home.

The following week I carefully washed and dried the car, but did not polish it. Whilst washing the front driver alloy I noticed polish and dirt marks under the lacquer and the inside facing of the alloy was rough and dry compared to the other alloys which were smooth. There was also a slight yellow tinge to the colour. It seemed to me that the alloy was refurbished - badly.

Even worse, I noticed that the panel behind the drivers door also had a slight yellow tinge to its colour and looked different from all the panels surrounding it and was clearly noticeable in daylight and under artificial light. There are also cloudy marks under the lacquer on the panel. It is obvious that there has been a respray on the panel and you can even see where they have tried to blend it in to the shoulder line. I also noticed a small scuff on the edge of the bonnet as it meets the windscreen which I found unusual and the windscreen wipers don't work correctly - one is slightly warped and the rubber seems very dry and judders across the screen. Also both the front and rear bumpers creak like mad when slightly touched and the black plastic surrounds to the fog lights don't seem to fit well - there is a 1-2cm gap around the light. Does anyone else get these problems?

There is also two very slight scratches on the bodywork which should be able to polish out.

The interior seems fine, apart from a really annoying and constant (even on straight road) rattle/creak from the passengers side a-pillar. You can squeeze the a-pillar and it seems slightly loose and rattly - has it been off and on for some reason?

Anyway, I popped it into a local Arnold Clark garage where I know the Quality Mgr (handover specialist), the Paint manager and the Warranty Manager (who previously worked with Glasgow Audi) and asked for them to have a look over the car and crikey they spent their 1 hour of lunchtime looking over the car. Here's what they noticed:-

a. The front driver alloy has definately been refurbished - badly.
b. All of them reckon that the panel behind the passenger's door has been resprayed although they cannot tell how badly the panel had been to get resprayed. They also tried their paint micrometer but it can only be used for ferrous/steel surfaces and the TT has aluminium panels. 
c. They found paint overspray on rubber seals underneath the bonnet where it meets the passenger wing and the nuts under the bonnet have been sprayed over and one of them was peeling slightly.
d. All of them thought it was strange that the front and rear bumpers creaked when lightly pressed. It was thought that this could mean the bumpers had been off and on and had been sited poorly or over tightened. This and the gap around the fog lights could not be analysed further without comparing it against other TTs which they advised I do down at the dealers.

Their advice was to take the car down to the dealers and ask for their warranty manager and the independant paint/warranty advisor (they know both of them) to have a look over the car. They also told me to ask for any paperwork or an explanation of what prep or warranty work had been carried out. They also told me to contact Audi CS on monday morning to log what was happening.

I asked them what I should do if there had been a respray and work done on the car. All of them said that it if was them who had bought the car, they would all reject the car and ask for their money back and go to another dealer. If the dealer refuses, they would contact Audi and put a written complaint - especially as I asked the saleman if the car had had any work done on it when I initially collected the car - and then they would sell the car as they would not be happy with the car being resprayed (again) to get it sorted. The paint manager told me never to get a respray unless you really need it - ie. when you have accident damage! And never accept it on a new car! The guys were good enough to allow me to mention their names and thoughts on the matter.

I've phoned the dealer and I've spoken to the handover specialist and told him the story above and he says he'll speak to the salesman and have me in during the week with their own specialists and the sales manager. He's not aware of any work done as he was on holiday when I collected the car.

So that's where I am just now. Still annoyed that the car is not in pristine condition, although a weight has been lifted off my shoulders knowing that I wasn't going mad, and there was issues with the car.

Your comments on the matter are most welcome, especially in regard to what I should do with the car or allow the dealer to do. I'm worried that the dealer will ask '..what do you want us to do..' and I won't be prepared to answer as I don't just know. My initial feelings are that I would want my money back and go and order another car somewhere else. :?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Donald, you're doing all the right things. If the car is being sold as new and is in fact repaired, I'd walk away and get myself another. You'll kick yourself later if you don't.

Sorry you're having toubles big man.

C


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I admire your calmness.

Unless you can be totally reassured by your dealer, then you'll always have doubts about the car, and what's happenned to it. So you'll never be really really happy about it.

*If* they admit that the car had a bump before they sold it to you, then you want you money back, and you never - ever - want to go anywhere near that dealer ever again.

They might admit that something happenned, and that they knew about it, but you'll probably have to be very careful in your discussions to get them to make such an admission. Being confrontational, aggressive and argumentative is more likely to just make them very defensive. You might also need to be able to prove any admission that you trick them into making (got a suitable recorder that you can conceal?)

It may be that any damage occurred in transit, and the dealer knew nothing about it (so much for their PDI!). Or it may be that it was damaged by them, hence the delay in you collecting it, and the careful positioning of the car when you turned up for it.

If they don't admit it, then you probably need to get a fully qualified independent assessment of the car, and probably need to get Audi CS officially and formally (and calmly) involved asap.

Good luck.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, I think you summed it up in the last line - you'll never be happy with the car, knowing that something, whatever that may have been, has happened to it.

If they offered you compensation, would that make you happy? Probably not , nor would it me - I'd still look at the car with a jaundiced eye every time I washed it, saw the defects up close. It would annoy me, and I would say you would be the same Donald.

I think you'll have to reject it?

The only question is - will you go for a third TT after being bitten twice? :?

Sorry this has happened to you - it has to be very disheartening


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry to read of your trouble Donald 

TBH if it was me I'd ask for my money back and go elsewhere. You bought the car in good faith being brand new and unblemished. Sadly your dealer has yet again tarnished what should have been an exceptional ownership experience


----------



## Brainsey (Dec 28, 2006)

What a bunch of shonets at your dealer! All advice so far is good: if the respray etc is bourne out then rejecting the car would be the correct action. No shouting, name calling or hissy fits; just do it calmly and firmly. I think that recent updates to the Sale of Goods Act put the onus on the seller to prove that the goods are NOT faulty, where they are still less than 6 months old. Previously it was the buyer who had to prove that the goods were faulty.

Seven yeras ago I rejected my first Golf GT TDI due to paint defects. No problems from the dealer and they let me keep the rejected car until the new one arrived. Errrr, the replacement was delivered with the rear hatch bashed in so I didn't have that one. Then they ordered me one with a 6 speed gearbox which proved duff after only 300 miles. Another rejected car + full refund. Then I went to another dealer, ordered a 5 speed car and have only recently sold it in prep for the TTC arrival - soon I hope.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Donald I think you should get the same as Janker in this situation; i.e to keep your car until the dealer supplies a brand new one as yours is defective.
This way you still have a car while your new one is ordered(and you get to rag the arse out of it for 6 months!).
P.S. Are there any Audi employees on this Forum?
If so,how many more threads like this are there going to be until somebody does something?Theres at least 2 a week.
Come on Audi,this is shocking


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> P.S. Are there any Audi employees on this Forum?
> If so,how many more threads like this are there going to be until somebody does something?Theres at least 2 a week.
> Come on Audi,this is shocking


Perhaps there should be a forum letter to Audi, summarising the various faults/defects/etc reports that have been posted here over the last 6 months?

I'd always thought Audi=Quality. OK, I had some bad experiences with one dealer, but I put that down as a one-off, and found a much better dealer - and had no problems since. The number of reports here about problems with newly delivered cars makes me think a little differently. :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> Donald I think you should get the same as Janker in this situation; i.e to keep your car until the dealer supplies a brand new one as yours is defective.
> This way you still have a car while your new one is ordered(and you get to rag the arse out of it for 6 months!).
> P.S. Are there any Audi employees on this Forum?
> If so,how many more threads like this are there going to be until somebody does something?Theres at least 2 a week.
> Come on Audi,this is shocking


Sorry to hear of your troubles DonaldC.

paulie1 - this is his second car, he's already rejected one already and driven it until this one came - the free motoring is great and all that, but sometimes you just want what you paid for.

And it is shocking, but if anyone from Audi is reading this they won't care - a waiting list as long as your arm, they can't make them quick enough so why worry about the odd botched car here and there, although you're right - there seem to be loads that are duff.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I've not really commented on all of these stories we are hearing of faulty/mis specced new TTs as not owning a mk2 I didnt feel I had anything to add but I have to say each time I read one it makes my blood boil.

As someone who loves his cars, in particular TTs, I cant imagine how you guys feel when you get your new car and it isnt 100% right. Im amazed how some of you remain so calm!!

If my car has a slight mark on it it winds me up so you Donald, and everyone else who has experienced this sort of crap from dealers/Audi have my utmost sympathy.

Really not fkin good enough! I mean its not like its a design fault on a new model, we are talking piss poor workmanship and quality assurance and an inability, in some cases, to translate an order from a customer into a clear set of instructions for the factory (i.e. mis specced cars) and thats all down to people. Audi need to revisit their quality standards and get some training in place for their staff!

What we should be hearing, if we cant expect them to get the cars right, is that dealers are ringing you guys BEFORE the day you collect the car, apologising and stating the problems with the car up front and their proposed solution. Not waiting till you get there are excited only to have your bonfire rained on. Its called good service and in a world where products all get better and better, its the main thing that differentiates on supplier/dealer/manufacturer from another!

After all, if you can see the problems when you look at it surely their supposedly trained and experience staff also can and they MUST have seen the things you listed above before you took the car and the fact that they decided to try it on and see if you wouldnt notice is the really annoying thing. Piss poor.

Hope it gets sorted.

Rich


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles DonaldC.
> 
> paulie1 - this is his second car, he's already rejected one already and driven it until this one came - the free motoring is great and all that, but sometimes you just want what you paid for.
> 
> And it is shocking, but if anyone from Audi is reading this they won't care - a waiting list as long as your arm, they can't make them quick enough so why worry about the odd botched car here and there, although you're right - there seem to be loads that are duff.


Shitting hell,sorry i did'nt know this was his SECOND one.
What a f*****g disgrace.You'd have thought his stealer would have made an extra effort being the second car.
Think you're right about Audi tho,you can't buy an image like they've got at the mo-so a load of ballsed up cars won't make any difference to them.
How sad is that.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

What was wrong with TT one btw?

This is worrying to read as i havnt got mine yet and im useless with spotting finite detail like youve described.

To be honest with this being the second TT if I were you I would never feel the same about the car regardless of how many id have, the only way i would be if it was from a 2.0 to a 3.2 as the whole reason we buy cars with passion like the TT is to get that "fuzzy" feeling when you drive it away from the dealership, also knowing that youve worked your balls off to do it and wont need to look at another car again and think "i wouldnt mind that as a replacement". With an experience like this I would be looking elsewhere!

Ive had about 5 or so new motors and ive only ever had one paint defect on a Clio, this was taken pack and resprayed by the dealer although it wasnt large enough to notice to be honest.

Dan


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I would not wait till midweek or end of the week and would sort things out tomorrow.

Think you will get a third car Donald.
I would reject a car likes your's. 
It's a pitty you couldn't see these things while you collected the car.
I took some time to look at these things. I don't need to wash the car, to inspect it very well.

Have bought 11 new car's in the past, and also i had some problem's like your's in the past.

For those who are going to collect their car....don't inspect the car where the dealer has parked it. Just get in the car and put it in the shade, where you can get easely around the car. Inspect your car very well, and also the wheels. Take some minutes time, and take your wife with you to the dealer. Woman see some things that man don't see :wink:

Good luck Donald, and keep your back straight!

Rob


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Donald

I agree with the general consensus of advice here: reject the car, ask for your money back and go to another dealer - assuming you still want a TT that is.

If I were in your position I would lay out the whole sorry saga in letter form and send it marked 'Personal' to the CEO of Audi. You might mention that you've lost all faith in UK dealers in general, so who would he personally recommend as the most efficient and reliable source for a TT in your area, bearing in mind you have already waited almost TWO years for your car. Perhaps he may also like to know that his reply will be of great interest to the entire readership of ******** UK.

I've done a quick internet search for the CEO of Audi and I think he may be:

*Rupert Stadler*, and his email address: *[email protected]*

(Found on: http://www.connectotel.com/marcus/ceoemail.html)

Nil desperandum Donald...

bob


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leave that mail Donald, it's not done....

Any idea how many TT's they sell each day ? 
If all those mail there problems to this CEO... ?
Do you realy think that this is the proper way to handle?

Don't think so...

The best way is to solve this problem with your dealer, and otherwise with Audi.UK.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Donald, once was bad enough but to go through it all again is appalling. It would seem, from what you say, that its obvious the car had been damaged and badly repaired. To deliver you this car after the fiasco with the first is unbelievable. Personally I would reject the car and demand my money back. I don't know if I would want to deal with the dealer again or indeed if I would still want a TT, only you know that. Good luck anyway.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Donald.

Really sorry to hear about your experiences and really sorry that they have done this to you the second time around.

Faced with the situation I would get the car rejected, if not for self satisfaction but also for the purpose of protecting other customers, hopefully they will think twice before trying to pass off a car as new when quite cleary it is not.

:evil:

Regards faults got an ECU light come up on mine over the weekend, so will have to pay a visit to the dealers that i have so trying to avoid!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Donald.

Really sorry to hear about your experiences and really sorry that they have done this to you the second time around.

Faced with the situation I would get the car rejected, if not for self satisfaction but also for the purpose of protecting other customers, hopefully they will think twice before trying to pass off a car as new when quite cleary it is not.

:evil:

Regards faults got an ECU light come up on mine over the weekend, so will have to pay a visit to the dealers that i have so trying to avoid!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the posts and good comments.

I've phoned Audi CS this morning and have explained the situation with car 1 and 2. I was impressed with the attentiveness and comments made with the CS rep. Interestingly, the item he picked up on most was that he was appalled that the salesman could have lied to me when I twice asked whether any work had been done on the car - he said this could have major repurcussions if the dealer has done work (eg. respray) on the car.

He checked his database records and no warranty work has been booked against the car, but has suggested that the dealer has possibly done remedial work on the car after the first car had been rejected. He is going to contact the dealer and investigate further. I have asked for the local (dealer-indepedent) Audi Inspector to examine the car.

I will, of course, keep you all informed of what happens especially when I take the car in for examination.

I'm still undecided on what I'll do depending on the outcome.

..it would annoy me knowing I've bought a car that has a panel resprayed.
..what would it look like in a few years time, or resale for that matter?
..would I buy another TT after what has happened?
..what other car would I buy instead?
..how long would I have to wait for a replacement car? :?

..and to think I was planning on writing a review comparing MR and non-MR equipped cars! :wink:

Also I can't order a 3rd silver TT (actually it would be my 4th if you include my mark I) in a row. What colour would I get? Is that pink one still available? 

Cheers
a-deflated-donald


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Good Luck Donald. Really feel sorry for you


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

PATT said:


> Good Luck Donald. Really feel sorry for you


Ditto from me


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for the support! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I received a phone-call this morning from [sally] at Audi CS who contacted the sales manager at the dealer. The sales manager has admitted that the car has been resprayed after arriving with damage at the dealers. The rear quarter was resprayed, although no further details were available as the dealer sales manager was awaiting a flight to germany when Audi CS phoned. Some panels may also have been removed and refitted during the respray which may account for the creaks in the bumpers etc. But he is not sure why there is paint overspray under the bonnet. :?

Audi CS and the sales manager will contact me on Friday to discuss the matter further. Will keep you posted.

Even-more-deflated-donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Audi CS and the sales manager will contact me on Friday to discuss the matter further. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Even-more-deflated-donald


I wouldn't be too deflated now  I think you'll get a positive result from this. The dealer has admitted that the car was damaged, that they tried to fix it, failed to fix it properly, and passed it off as a new/perfect car in exchange for your Â£30,000+.

Audi CS are aware of the situation, and should be supportive of you in your discussions with the dealer. Whose fault was it? Ultimately, the dealer (tried to) deceive you, whether or not they were responsible for the damage. If it genuinely was damaged in transit, then the dealer should be complaining to the transportation company and/or Audi UK (who, I presume, arrange the transportation from factory to dealer).

Your worst case situation should be that you get to keep the existing car FOC whilst the dealer (if you choose to trust them again?) orders a new one for you. So you should get a 3rd new car out of it.

But, before you agree to that deal - which actually benefits the dealer by giving them another sales commission and profit margin - apply your negotiating skills (and Audi CS' support) to screw some extra compensation and/or goodwill gestures out of the dealer *and *Audi UK.

Change the spec, and get the extras, or extra options, FOC? Push the dealer for free servicing for life (again, if you'd ever trust them again?) which actually costs the dealer Â£diddly in real terms. Plus you want half-a-dozen brollies 'cos it's always raining in Scottyland, and a few Audi jackets.

Now's the time to get even (not mad) and re-inflate yourself :wink:


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

Donald,
I cant beleive how well you seem to be taking this, I would be going through the roof & looking for some serious compensation & a new car 

The only thing wrong with mine is a squeeky dash & I aint happy with that !


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Totally agree with everything TTonyTT says.

They have admitted respraying the car and passing it off as new, even after you specifically asked if anything was wrong with it - very deceitful, possibly fradulent ?. They wouldn't have a leg to stand should it go to court (which I doubt very much it will). But it would be worthwhile putting something in writing to both Audi and the dealer just incase, rejecting the car and confirming what you've been told.

Should you still want a TT, surely Audi can intervene and assist with fast tracking a car for you. Its the least they can do.

Keep the pressure on them and good luck with negotiations.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Update

Received a phone-call from the dealer sales-manager. He told me he authorised the respray as there was a scratch on the panel and the salesman and handover specialist were not party to the authorisation and did not know about the damage or respray. Strange as the salesman told me he looked over the car personally to insure it was perfect!

He also told me there would only be one option and that was for the car to be resprayed again - if the bodywork manager thought it was required. There would not be any other options as they are within their rights to spray up to three panels and sell as a new car.

He had discussed this with Sally Hemming in Audi CS before he contacted me and when I phoned up Sally afterwards she was on the phone to the Sales Manager to discuss my comments. She phoned me back to confirm and support what the sales manager had offered me.

She said my only other option would be to pursue the legal issue, but she would have to discuss the legal issues herself with the legal department before she could comment further.

I am very, very disappointed with both discussions I had with the sales manager and the Audi CS manager. It seems I told them too much and they have contrived a story to support them and give me no options.

Suffice to say, I really don't want another respray on the car. I really don't want to keep my car and at this moment I feel I don't want to buy another Audi again! I would also really, really advise folks to steer well clear of Glasgow Audi - IMO their customer service is extremely poor.

So what I do next. I'll be speaking to my business lawyer and the local trading standards and my friends in the trade to get their advice. However, I would appreciate any good advice from other forum members.

I suppose my easiest option would be to sell the car as the dealer told me that rejecting the car was not an option.

very very deflated
Donald


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Gutted for you Donald but they're trying it on to see if you'll give in.

Don't give in. Speak to the dealer principle.

I would refuse their offer of a respray. No way should you accept that when buying a brand new car that costs in excess of Â£30k. What with the creaking bumpers and a damaged wheel as well, I would say the car is not of satisfactory quality and you are within your rights to reject the car (Sales of Goods Act 1979). I would return the car to them and put everything in writing.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

just found this doing a quick google search. would seem to suggest you are within your rights to reject and demand a refund.

_
The Legal Position

The main legislation is the Sale and Supply of Goods Act 1994 - which applies to cars and a box of matches!

The law requires that products sold are of satisfactory quality and fit for their purpose, and as described. Unfortunately defining these requirements can be problematical in relation to a motorcar.

The law treats cars somewhat differently to other consumer goods and products so here are the main considerations as far as cars are concerned.

1. Satisfactory Quality - Defective paintwork; a bonnet that doesn't shut properly or a leaking windscreen then these may render the quality as unsatisfactory. In the case of a new car then you should be able to ask for your money back - but the same aspects are not so clear cut when you move into the "previously enjoyed" market. The older the car the less likely you are to be able to claim successfully._


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> I would also really, really advise folks to steer well clear of Glasgow Audi - IMO their customer service is extremely poor.


We *really *need a sticky thread rating our experiences with the different dealerships.



DonaldC said:


> So what I do next. I'll be speaking to my business lawyer and the local trading standards and my friends in the trade to get their advice. However, I would appreciate any good advice from other forum members.


I think that's probably your best and most sensible (and only?) option now. You might get some useful comment from other members here, but your business lawyer is going to be able to give you far more definitive and reliable advice.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What did you do in a previous life??? Can't believe that you have been so unlucky.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Christ Donald,I thought what Audi CS had said to me (see last thread) was bad enough, but this takes the monumental piss.
This country is one of their biggest overseas markets, so to treat their customers with such total contempt is beyond ridicule. :evil: :evil:

As suggested above,if I were in your position,I would get an independent engineeers report firstly and then start with your legal action.
If you have a good enough case(no problems there I think)then Audi will probably try to avoid court/bad publicity and will have to settle with you(IMO).

What an utter disgrace.

Good luck and don't give up-You're in the right with out a doubt.


----------



## Brainsey (Dec 28, 2006)

DonaldC, you need some proffessional help from someone who specialises in consumer law. Firstly your contract is with the dealer and not Audi so no further need to involve Audi "CS". The car should be in a condition comensurate with a new car and that doesn't mean one that's had a respray since leaving the factory. The dealer speak that they can paint 3 panels and still sell it as new sounds like complete nonsense.
Seven years ago I bought a new Golf but at collection there was something wrong with the paint. I went away for a couple of hours while the dealer polished it some more and took the car. Later I went back, got the VW inspector to check it and found that the car had been patch sprayed in the factory. I was given the option of another respray but I chose to reject it. No problem from the dealer at all.
Also I note you say that the dealer told you that you have no option to reject the car. Wrong. The rights under the sale of goods act are your rights and the dealer can't choose for you what you do. Get the proper advice and then reject it.

This is just one link from a google for 'sale of goods act and cars'. Scroll down to the bottom for section on what to do if dealer has repaired car. Expect there is much good info out there on the intraweb.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/x-ray/x_guides/cars/car1-1.shtml
Good Luck.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

DonaldC said:


> Update
> 
> Suffice to say, I really don't want another respray on the car. I really don't want to keep my car and at this moment I feel I don't want to buy another Audi again! *I would also really, really advise folks to steer well clear of Glasgow Audi - IMO their customer service is extremely poor*.
> 
> Donald


Hmm, that fills me with joy Donald! 

I got a call today to arrange for my Mk1 to go into the Glasgow Audi body shop to get the boot replaced under warranty (corrosion). I bought it from Stirling Auid, but I think they are part of the same group. Not looking forward to dealing with them now, after what you say :?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

DonaldC said:


> Update
> 
> Suffice to say, I really don't want another respray on the car. I really don't want to keep my car and at this moment I feel I don't want to buy another Audi again! *I would also really, really advise folks to steer well clear of Glasgow Audi - IMO their customer service is extremely poor*.
> 
> Donald


Hmm, that fills me with joy Donald! 

I got a call today to arrange for my Mk1 to go into the Glasgow Audi body shop to get the boot replaced under warranty (corrosion). I bought it from Stirling Auid, but I think they are part of the same group. Not looking forward to dealing with them now, after what you say :?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't reread the whole thread but it seems to me that the refurbished wheel is the key. This would imply mechanical damage. If you can demonstrate that the resprayed panel was physically damaged then it would prove they have lied to you and to CS. If this is the case then if CS don't rip them a new arsehole you should.

They may have the right to fix upto 3 panels due to paint blemishes. It doesn't seem reasonable that this would apply to physical damage.

Just a thought.

This would by now be a "grudge match" for me.

Regards
Phil

PS: what was their explanation for the refurbished wheel.



DonaldC said:


> Update
> 
> Received a phone-call from the dealer sales-manager. He told me he authorised the respray as there was a scratch on the panel and the salesman and handover specialist were not party to the authorisation and did not know about the damage or respray. Strange as the salesman told me he looked over the car personally to insure it was perfect!
> 
> He also told me there would only be one option and that was for the car to be resprayed again - if the bodywork manager thought it was required. There would not be any other options as they are within their rights to spray up to three panels and sell as a new car.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Stirling Audi are not within the same group as Glasgow Audi (unless they have been taken over recently) and IMO they are a better dealer to use for new and used sales and will look after you and your car better. As for Glasgow Audi, the showroom and servicing are good - the rest is dire.

Update:

I've spoken to an appropriate lawyer and a friend who is quite senior in the Glasgow Trading Standards office and to his credit the lawyer told me I was better to liaise with the trading standards as they have a better knowledge of The Sale of Goods act and more experience dealing with traders - including the dealer (surprise surprise). Trading standards friend also acknowledged this and told me only to use a lawyer as a final resort.

I was given extremely good advice by my friend in the trading standards who has given me information and legal-speak to support my case against the dealer. I was also advised to ignore Audi CS as they are not part of my contract and are virtually useless and deal personally with the dealer. If this doesn't work, the trading standards office will take my case up and last resort will be lawyer and claims court. He told me this won't go that far and also told me that a lot of what was said by the sales manager was incorrect and I have a very strong case by what had happened previously and what I had asked (with witnesses) to the sales person and handover specialist.

Anyway, missing a lot of the discussion we had (for good reasons) I was advised to either reject outright or accept an attempted repair to restore the car to as a new and perfect condition. But if the repair work is not to my satisfaction then I will maintain my right to reject the car.

Feeling a lot better now and will sleep over it tonight and will decide the outcome tomorrow and will drop off the letter and car to the dealer and start negotiations.

I will keep you informed of my decision (and I will be reasonable) and the outcome in case others may have similar problems in the future.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good news by the sound of it Donald.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Phew, read every word of the thread and feel for you Donald. Sounds like you have good hope of success, fingers crossed.

Keep the goal in mind of a future Scottish Meet and flying along the A82 with several other enthusiasts having fun.

Aw ra best!

John


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Donald,

I had a slightly different problem back in 2005 with a Merc that I'd bought as "used approved" which took a lot of aggro and back and forth, but eventually I got a full refund on. The point of my post is that the supplying dealer was telling me that I'd exhausted my options but a friend in the trade kept telling me that I hadn't. I stuck at it and got a full refund in the end (even though I'd done 7,000 miles in the meantime).

Thread here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41659

Good luck, but please don't be depressed. Keep pushing and I'm sure you'll get a result.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## asifcool83 (Apr 14, 2007)

hello its my very first post, i usually jus go thru the forums but was easily compelled to say somethg here. 
I m jus very sorry for u Donald.
But i wud not ever have been so calm. I wud advice a little anger to u. I support anger in the face for a good cause. That would really show them the consumers place. Well anger has always changed the world in a good way if done rightly


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes just a little anger like invading Poland as a start then see what happens after that? Now who was it that did that again?

Oh, sorry, welcome to the forum btw.

:roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Yes just a little anger like invading Poland as a start then see what happens after that? Now who was it that did that again?
> 
> Oh, sorry, welcome to the forum btw.
> 
> :roll:


Now now John, play nicely!


----------



## asifcool83 (Apr 14, 2007)

John C said:


> Yes just a little anger like invading Poland as a start then see what happens after that? Now who was it that did that again?
> 
> Oh, sorry, welcome to the forum btw.
> 
> :roll:


heh or may be bite off a ear of the dealer jus like Mike Tyson did :twisted: :twisted:

thank u


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

asifcool83 said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Yes just a little anger like invading Poland as a start then see what happens after that? Now who was it that did that again?
> ...


Still no intelligence tests on the forum application?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

asifcool83 said:


> hello its my very first post, i usually jus go thru the forums but was easily compelled to say somethg here.
> I m jus very sorry for u Donald.
> But i wud not ever have been so calm. I wud advice a little anger to u. I support anger in the face for a good cause. That would really show them the consumers place. Well anger has always changed the world in a good way if done rightly


Hello and welcome to the forum.
I find it a mildly amusing that your comments are at odds with your member name! :roll: :wink:

I'm older and wiser and have found that running my own business for a few years has mellowed me somewhat; you tend to consider actions, reactions and repurcussions more and I also find that a professional and business-like attitude succeeds more often. Believe me I am annoyed and disgusted with the dealer (and now Audi) but I have to channel this in the right way.

But I do admit that some things do help me to keep calm, for instance a good session in the gym, getting the right advice and also being able to chat and listen to like minded individuals, so I thank you guys (and girls) for your comments [I've read them all and noted the authors] and support. It really is much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm working in Dublin this week so I would like to resolve this today - so will hopefully have something to report later this evening.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## asifcool83 (Apr 14, 2007)

Leg said:


> Still no intelligence tests on the forum application?


lol, sorry for the aggressiveness. guess was jus too annoyed with what happ to Donald. anyway good luck to u mate.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Donald. My hats off to you, i would be raving lunatic by now.

I would if possible reject the car. and not let the dealer get away with shoddy service. I know its easier said than done, but even reading your story is making my blood boil! :evil:

I would also consider getting contact with a car magazine... what car or something like that. They can often have a quiet word in the dealers ear about the possible repocussion of acting like a bunch of T*****s!

I sincerly hope that they get the right result for you!

good luck


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Its just yet another reason why Audi AG should run all its dealerships in this country.
Seems like any idiot on the street can just ring up Audi UK and say 'i'd like to open a franchised dealership please','ok sir have you got a bit of cash for the demo cars-yea?No problem off you go'.
This is why the service you get can be polar opposites-there is no consistency around the country(and even in the same county in my experience).

Don't even know why i've just written that-its never going to happen :?

So we're left with the Good Dealer/Bad Dealer sticky as previously suggested.What do you reckon mods?Can we put one up?


----------



## Brainsey (Dec 28, 2006)

DonaldC.
I believe that you are doing exactly the right things. With the good advice from Trading Standards and a calm, business like but very firm attitude I'm confident that you will succeed and this appalling situation will eventually be resolved in the way YOU want and not the dealer.[/quote]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> Its just yet another reason why Audi AG should run all its dealerships in this country.
> Seems like any idiot on the street can just ring up Audi UK and say 'i'd like to open a franchised dealership please','ok sir have you got a bit of cash for the demo cars-yea?No problem off you go'.
> This is why the service you get can be polar opposites-there is no consistency around the country(and even in the same county in my experience).
> 
> ...


Bizarre - I did not realise this had been suggested before. However, I was thinking the same thing.

I reckon this forum has enough combined clout to back Donald and others up.

How many members are we now? Surley Audi would be stupid to take us all on? I for one would be happy to put a few quid into a legal challenge fund if everyone thinks it's a goer? (Easier said than done I realise!!)

Would one of the mods take on the role of choosing the best dealer and naming the worst. Monthly/Quarterly perhaps? Alternatively we could do a regular poll maybe? I'm sure there must be one amongst us with contacts to publish this.

I have had V poor service from a previous dealer. Have taken the plunge with another TT and am hoping things will be better. Reading posts's like Donalds makes me wonder if I should just cancel and buy that Z4 Coupe.

Donald - your coolness and professionalism is admirable. However, I tried that approach with Audi and it got me nowhere. In the end I just gave up - I wish I'd known about this Forum then, I guess it really helps to share your problems. Anyway, I'm certianly not suggesting you turn nasty or throw hissy fits, but sometimes you do need to bare your teeth a little. Good luck to you.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Aw feck Donald 

Hope this pans out well for you - you have the patience of a saint, but very bad luck 

Are you going to let them respray it so and see how it turns out first? :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hi folks, just back from the dealers and here's an update.

I had booked an appointment with the sales manager for 3.30pm and I was only in his office for about 25 very productive minutes.

Initially he was a little stand-offish, although I suspect he was expecting a difficult and confrontational time. His manner turned as I shook his hand and thanked him for giving me his time on such a busy day. :wink:

Anyway in his office I presented to him a four page letter cataloguing all the events (with dates) since I first ordered the first car till I collected the second car including my current woes. I also offered a solution in the letter and told him i would like to discuss the resolution verbally after he read the letter and offer other possible options for him to choose. He read the letter and agreed with everything written in it and told me he thought I was being very fair and reasonable and thanked me for my approach.

I don't want to copy and paste the full letter, but I ended the letter...



> I had clearly indicated that the appearance and condition of the paint and bodywork was an essential part of the contract and that no remedial or paint re-spray work had to be carried out on the new car. Having taking advice from several parties including the Trading Standards Group, I have decided to reject the car under the â€˜The Sale of Goodsâ€™ act â€" 1979 (as amended) as the car is not of satisfactory quality in relation to the appearance and finish of the car stipulated in our contract and is not free from minor defects.
> 
> To resolve this matter in a reasonable way I will allow you to accept a one-off attempted repair to restore the car to â€˜as newâ€™ perfect condition, but if the repair is not to my satisfaction I maintain my right to reject the car and receive a full refund. This is conditional on receiving a full report on all the remedial work that was previously carried out on the car and all work carried out henceforth.


He was quite happy with this and said that he would ask his body shop manager to attempt his best repair on the car to restore it to 'as new' and perfect condition and would undertake the work this week. I would be invited in to inspect the repair in the dealership with the assistance of the sales and bodyshop manager. If I am not happy with the repair at that time or in the subsequent unspecified time afterwards he will be happy to take the car back off me and give me a cheque. He would also order me a new car if that is what I want to do. But if I decide to retain the car he will offer a dealer extended warranty as a goodwill gesture.

I thought the discussions went very well and I was impressed with his general manner and his conduct throughout. I just kept calm, polite and (importantly) in control of the discussion and I offered all the acceptable options to me which he thought were fair and reasonable and we agreed on the best way forward. A good outcome all round and top marks to the sales manager. But it just goes to show you how important being prepared, objective and business-like is, rather than emotional and confrontational.

I am much happier. I'm just hoping that the car will be repaired properly this time. But at least I know I still have options and a decent relationship with the sales manager to work things out.

Guys, I hope this thread helps in some way to approach problems in the correct way if a problem or difficult situation arises with your dealer. Remember not to get angry and emotional and it may help to contact your local trading standards group before Audi CS and a lawyer.

Of course, I will keep you posted when I collect the car back form the dealers.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations on your calm approach, and on getting a result to your satisfaction.

Fingers crossed that the respray is also to your satisfaction. Do you still think that the car was more seriously damaged before you got it (creaky pillar, refinished alloy, etc) rather than just scratched?


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Donald, 
Sorry I am still at a loss. You are accepting a respray. You not only deserve a totally new car (and hold on to the one you have now until it comes) but also a full explanation and some sort of renumeration for your trouble. This doesn't sound like an Audi dealer more like a dodgy second hand car yard. The Audi dealership in Belfast would be embarassed to pass off a damged car as 'new'. You are very magnanimous and patient, I applaud your tolerance, but just reading this makes me angry and it isn't even my car.
Mike.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Donald

I agree that your calm professional approach works best, and I would endorse this approach in the first instance.

However, I too (like last post) feel that you are in danger of selling yourself short.

I'm sure it's very easy for "us" to offer advice, but to be honest I'm not too sure what I'd do having waited so long. TWICE!!

That sales manager must be feeling quite relieved that you are quite clearly a decent bloke. Trouble is come resale time, will this respray affect the value? If you have any doubts then you should surely back away from this car


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Guys I know where you are coming from and believe me I was really pissed and still annoyed about the whole thing, but I had to take control of the matter before it got any worse. Believe me when I say I was well primed by my friends to say and do the right thing and I believe I did the right thing. :wink:

The essential thing is that I have agreed a clause that I receive a full refund or a new car order (whatever I choose) if I am not fully satisfied with the repair. If I am not happy with the repair at least I have given them the opportunity to show me their talents (so to speak) and I have followed the best procedure (in the eye of the law so to speak). I am still hopefuly they will come up trumps. :wink:

Also remind yourselves that I am in the middle of this and I don't want make myself sick with worry never mind upset my wife more than she is. If we do keep the car we need to remember to enjoy it. If it doesn't sound too girly I'm just trying to protect myself here... :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

And here's a little bean for the tin...

I was told by the sales manager that approximately 20% of their new cars arrive with some accident damage!

Feel free to discuss. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's about the same number I've been told by Audi CS too - however most are repaired at the prep center prior to going to the dealers, so the dealer, nor the customer are aware of the prior damage. Of course other damage does happen between delivery to dealer and customer - Alloys being a big one. 1 in 5 of you had a car damaged during shipment - ignorance is bliss as they say.

For those that cant see the get out clause here's a clue 'I will allow you to accept a one-off attempted repair to restore the car to â€˜as newâ€™ perfect condition, but if the repair is not to my satisfaction I maintain my right to reject the car and receive a full refund'

Good luck - keep popping in so you can look at the work as its being undertaken.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> That's about the same number I've been told by Audi CS too - however most are repaired at the prep center prior to going to the dealers, so the dealer, nor the customer are aware of the prior damage. Of course other damage does happen between delivery to dealer and customer - Alloys being a big one. 1 in 5 of you had a car damaged during shipment - ignorance is bliss as they say.
> 
> For those that cant see the get out clause here's a clue 'I will allow you to accept a one-off attempted repair to restore the car to â€˜as newâ€™ perfect condition, but if the repair is not to my satisfaction I maintain my right to reject the car and receive a full refund'
> 
> Good luck - keep popping in so you can look at the work as its being undertaken.


..where have you been.. :?:  :roll:

Cheers Tosh, unfortunately I'm working in Dublin this week so I need to keep the faith. I'm hoping they'll do the right thing...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> And here's a little bean for the tin...
> 
> I was told by the sales manager that approximately 20% of their new cars arrive with some accident damage!
> 
> Feel free to discuss. :?


FWIW I think you're doing the right thing by giving them the chance to sort it. Hopefully they'll spend so much time sorting the repair, that when they're done you'll never notice it. And now you know the full history of the car and what happened to it, as long as they fix it to your satisfaction, you can get on with enjoying it.

My Z4 has had new wings on both sides, one before I bought it and one since I had it (got it at 9 months old) where some careless idiot bashed it whilst parked. Both repairs are top notch, and it took myself and the bodywork guy about twenty minutes of inspecting before we realised the prior repair, and even then it was only because the standard of the paint was so good it stood out from the factory paintwork :lol:

20% with accident damage - quite a high figure, no wonder the cars are so expensive if they have to keep repairing them prior to sending them to the dealers. I wonder if that's any higher than other manufacturers.

Here's hoping they sort it for you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That's about the same number I've been told by Audi CS too - however most are repaired at the prep center prior to going to the dealers, so the dealer, nor the customer are aware of the prior damage. Of course other damage does happen between delivery to dealer and customer - Alloys being a big one. 1 in 5 of you had a car damaged during shipment - ignorance is bliss as they say.
> ...


I've not been on the forum much as it doesn't seem a fun place at the moment - first time I've said that in three years :?

I'll keep driving by and checking for you. :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> For those that cant see the get out clause here's a clue 'I will allow you to accept a one-off attempted repair to restore the car to â€˜as newâ€™ perfect condition, but if the repair is not to my satisfaction I maintain my right to reject the car and receive a full refund'


Yes Tosh, I am sure we are able to read too! :wink:

I assume that the word "accept" was meant to be "affect" but other than that the message was quite obvious.

Anyway it's clear that Donald has had enough of us wittering on, and who can blame him eh? So I for one am dropping this now in the hope that he gets to move on and enjoy his car in the manner he has stated.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Good luckDonald


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Donald - very glad indeed to read of your mutually acceptable agreement with your dealer - on reflection I think yours is the best approach. As you say, peace of mind for both you and your family is paramount and far more important than a respray. And it seems that 20% of us are perfectly happy with our resprayed/repaired cars, the only difference being we don't know who we are...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If thier bodyshop is anything like Tyneside's(is that correct JohnC :wink: ) I'd start planing the next car now :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> If thier bodyshop is anything like Tyneside's(is that correct JohnC :wink: ) I'd start planing the next car now :?


Huh? Have I missed something? Paranoid mode on! Do you know something I don't?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > If thier bodyshop is anything like Tyneside's(is that correct JohnC :wink: ) I'd start planing the next car now :?
> ...


Just don't want to be in detention with Hev :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Ahh, right, Tyneside's......... The bodyshop belonging to Tyneside, aye right, sorry for being such a pedant!

Sorry Donald, back on topic now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Another update:

Just got a phone-call from sales manager. It's not good.

He told me their paint manager has looked over the car and has told him the car has had a bad paint job by Audi (and the dealer!) 'and the surface will not take any remedial work'. It will have to have a full re-spray. He suggested that either it has had a poor paint job by Audi or has had other accident damage and remedial and re-spray work by Audi before it arrived at the dealer.

The sales manager told me he would not accept the car and advised me to reject the car. It would too big a job and would not come out perfect.

It makes sense to me as my independent examiners told me that a re-spray had been done around the front wing and bonnet and possibly the bumpers. For example, there had been paint sprayed 'over' the nuts under bonnet and they were flaking.

Next step. He's invited an Audi inspector to inspect the car and I'll be rejecting the car. As for what Audi will do or any compensation or what I will do between ordering another new car - that is a question that will be asked when I meet up with the sales manager later in the week. So more updates to follow.

One other item worth mentioning:-
My sister had just cancelled a fully loaded Audi Q7 from the dealer. I did not know she had ordered it, but she told me today that she has cancelled it because of the problems I have had with the dealer. One of my friends has just cancelled his new TT order with the same dealer as me after my wife and sister relayed the story to him. He doesn't know what he's going to order instead, but my sister is now considering a new X5 to replace their current X5.

So there you go. Sales and Paint Manager have advised me to reject car. And now I could be onto my third new car. Not good at all.

Donald


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Another update:
> 
> Just got a phone-call from sales manager. It's not good.
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any better does it ,reject the car and walk away.If you still want a TT the customer service people at Aberdeen Audi are really nice (well at least he is on the Scottish meets :roll: ) Get in touch with Audi UK tell them your story and say you've lost confidence in the dealer and want to try elsewhere ,what can they do to keep you an Audi customer.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I think Donald that you should be in line for some kinds of deal / compensation in view of what you have gone through.

Its totally ridiculous :evil:

The must be seeing that they are losing business now , and that its not just you, but word of mouth is spreading. They need to get some damage limitation on the go, satisfy you by offering something exceptional and above and beyond the norm, if only to simply retain goodwill and salvage reputation......


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't accept anything less that a free R8 and a brolly! Don't just stop at the R8 you know you deserve the brolly!!!

Seriously I thing this is a better outcome than them 'fixing' the car. You know it is not perfect and it was never going to be that way, no matter how well they fixed it, it would always have been fixed to perfect not perfect, if that makes sense.

My honest view would be to take the car and some goodies for free whilst they order you your third. I know some will say cut your losses and run but if you liked the car when ordering you will like a perfect one.

It sounds like the car has issues that you would not accept but for a free runabout it will do the job? I think you have negotiated well up until know and even with a new sought after model like the TT and short term high residuals you are still going to benefit in some way to lengthening the value of your car and thereby making some extra cash over the long term.

2 cents and only my unfrustrated, far away, view.

Hope it works out for you Donald, ps Well done in the League!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Another update:
> 
> Just got a phone-call from sales manager. It's not good.
> 
> ...


At least they have finally have had the decency to admit that something is wrong and recommend that you get another car out of it.

TBH if it was me, I would be asking for my money back and going elsewhere. But agree easier said than done if you really like the car! 
:?

Good on your sister and friend on cancelling their orders. Hopefully the garage will now think twice before trying to rip someone off.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't you have problems with them when you placed the original order?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Didn't you have problems with them when you placed the original order?


Yes, I did, the salesman was really rude to my wife and I put a complaint in. Interestingly, my friend who has cancelled his new TT with them also had problems with the same salesman who was also rude to his wife . He now wishes he had put a complaint in about him!

My sister had just emailed today me to tell me that three other consultants in her hospital have also had problems with the same dealer and have vowed never to buy an Audi after their experiences with the dealer - they now drive SL500s and BMW 6 series. It really is amazing that within a small group there has been so many problems with one dealer.

As for what I do next. I'll wait and see what options are presented to me and how good they are. One of my trading standard advisors has said there is a good wee story in here that would go down well with the press, but I would prefer to wait and see what Audi and the dealer comes up with and deal with the issue quietly.

I really don't know what other car I would buy instead of the TT. The only cars I can think of include the cayman, RR sport and Jag XK and I cannot justiy the extra cost.

Donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

So *now *the dealer admits that the paintjob is crap and non-repairable.

What exactly is the point of a PDI then, other than ticking some boxes on a form. Suggests to me that there are some serious quality control issues, either at the factory or in the distribution network, *and *at the dealership.

Either that, or the dealer can't be arsed to spend the time/money on a repair job, and will just pass the car off as an "ex-demo" to some less fastidious wannabe TT owner :? Be interesting to check the reg details in a few months time ...

Maybe we're too picky. Maybe 99% of Audi customers are happy with what they get. Maybe Audi is no worse than any other manufacturer.

But a reputation for quality and service is hard to win, and easy to lose. Once it's lost ... think Lancia (quality) or Alfa Romeo (service). Audi's prices reflect probably 10%-25% for their quality and service - that's the premium that we (choose to) pay for the brand. That's why Audi *should be* interested in maintaining their current reputation.

*I still think that we should have a "dealer report" thread on here*. Sure, it would be subjective, and care would be needed to keep it relatively factual, and I guess it would have to be *very *actively moderated. But there's nothing to stop the dealers registering with the forum themselves and responding to posted comments if they're that bothered, ditto Audi CS. At least then we'd be forewarned customers with a little better info on the real level of service from different dealers ...

Better luck next time Donald. Find a decent (honest, trustworthy, understands the concept of "service") dealer - the TT is a great little car if you manage to get a good one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Donald C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you have problems with them when you placed the original order?
> ...


We were at a wedding just after the QS came out and stayed in the hotel just down the road from Glasgow Audi. We popped in to see what the bucket seats were like and to ask for an A4 brochure it was like the Spanish inquisition before they gave us anything we had to give postcode and phone number. Several annoying calls later I told them where to shove their customer service.


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> I really don't know what other car I would buy instead of the TT. The only cars I can think of include the cayman, RR sport and Jag XK and I cannot justiy the extra cost.
> 
> Donald


How about Tosh's Car? If the spec is acceptable to you at least you'll know it's arrived in perfect condition, and he's taken good care of it. Just a thought...


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> *I still think that we should have a "dealer report" thread on here*. Sure, it would be subjective, and care would be needed to keep it relatively factual, and I guess it would have to be *very *actively moderated. But there's nothing to stop the dealers registering with the forum themselves and responding to posted comments if they're that bothered, ditto Audi CS. At least then we'd be forewarned customers with a little better info on the real level of service from different dealers


What a great idea! We could have a folder per dealership and comments / feedback left in an open forum. Maybe this is what Audi should be doing themselves (porbably too scared of hearing what customers really think!) :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I would support the idea of a dealer report thread, but we would have to be careful of legal and liability issues and I doubt if the owner of the forum would want the hassle as they are responsible and liable for the comments posted. We should ask Jae.

IMO I can't see it happening and to be honest we have these threads to forewarn other members. We should instead have a sticky reminding potential buyers to enquire what they think about their chosen dealers. Downside would be a lot of 'what do you think about this dealer' threads which would be annoying.

Sorry not interested in Tosh's car.sorry.

Donald


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok then,how about a 'good dealer sticky'.Should'nt be too large.... :wink:

We put down the dealers name and the salesman/service bloke etc with whom we were dealing and a recommendation.
No nasty legal issues.Its only personal opinions after all.
Prospective buyers can look at the list to see if their local dealer is on it,if not, go to recommended other dealer.
Also this can give buyers a good first point of contact because as we all know,there are good and bad individuals working in same dealerships.
Any complaints about 'good' dealers can be sent to mods, who will in turn remove rec.
Anyone fancy it?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

DonaldC said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you have problems with them when you placed the original order?
> ...


Hi Donald

Just read the latter part of this thread, I feel truly gutted for you.

Nice to see the dealer at Braehead is at least consistent in their (lack of) customer service  I don't want to say I told you so but I told you so :wink:

Anyway on a more positive note can I recommend Bill Brown at Camerons (now Perth Audi). Right from the start he has been truly professional and extremely customer focused and he really enhanced my whole purchasing experience 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Anyway on a more positive note can I recommend Bill Brown at Camerons (now Perth Audi). Right from the start he has been truly professional and extremely customer focused and he really enhanced my whole purchasing experience 8)


Seconded! Bill was great with my first TT which at the time was going to be a company car, that order changed when I went for cash-for-car due to tax reasons but Bill was great.

What I really wish was that my local Lexus dealer sold TTs! Wife's car is an RX400h and the service is impeccable.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

South Hereford were excellent throughout with my TT - ask for Neil Jethwa... shame it's miles from my home as i would have no issue taking my car there for service. Exactly how an Audi dealer should be! :wink:

Finchley Road Audi - don't waste your time. A bunch of idiots (all in my honest opinion). Sales team are rubbish (and i've heard bad things about their workshop!). :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Well done Donald !

Next week you are shopping at the BMW-dealer with a big smile on your face :lol: 
3 series- coupe 335i.....VROAAAAAMMMMM

Audi is sucking big time, and they deserve to get these negative critic's.
But......euhm....

will it help? No....
why?

Because the New TT is a major succes, and the car sell's very well in every country.
It's a perfect car, drives well, and looks great.
Made of the best fabric's and the latest technology.
This car will be just a big succes as the MK1.

BMW 335i Coupe .... +300Horsepower.......tempting Donald :wink: 
But you will need a tattoo and go the sportgym, if you want a BMW ROFL

Good luck, and i hope you could smile a little bit, after all those sad postings from last week.
Wish you good luck Donald


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Hi Donald
> 
> Just read the latter part of this thread, I feel truly gutted for you.
> 
> ...


Interesting you (and John) mention him as my friend who has just cancelled his TT order has went back to Perth Audi and is considering re-ordering. His wife bought their first mark I Roadster there and told me the service was excellent. I may consider this option. Cheers. If only I had listened to you last year! :?

Anyway it's not the end of the world and I may be offered a good deal. If not I will look into other options. Sorry Rob but the 3 Series coupe and Z4 coupe (even the M) don't float my boat. I think I would like to stick with the TT, although I do like the new S5! I would have bought a boxster but my wife already has a roadster and we need some 'wee' extra seats in case we have children in the near future. :wink:

After last sunday Rob - I am smiling!  

Hopefully I'll have another update come Friday or Saturday when i meet up with dealer.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Good choice Donald....

And a A5, you must buy when you are 50..... It looks so boring compared to a TT.
It's a nice design, but i think that a lot of buyers will be 50 or older. :wink:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rebel are you really Jose Mourinho?
With the way you write things i just can't get that picture out of my head...
No offence meant :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to say I've been pleased with the service from Camerons (or Perth Audi) so far with my TT order although the proof will be a phonecall on Monday to confirm that my TT has been entered into the system for an August delivery to the dealership (1st September registration).

Bought my A3 from there and the only thing that really bothered me (apart from one of the service monkeys parking it into a fence before I got it) was the crap price I got for my VW Bora. If I dont sell my A3 privately they will stiff me again I suspect.

Ian though in sales is the guy I've been dealing with and to be fair I cant fault him so far.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Defo sell A3 privately-I got Â£2000 more for mine than the dealer offered.
Theiving bastards.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Yet another update...

Audi Inspector was to visit dealers yesterday and inspect car and paintwork.

So I phoned sales manager today to get an update.

You always know something is wrong when there is a pause, sharp intake and then the immortal words, "..let me be straight with you..".

"..it was pointless for the Inspector to visit as the bodyshop manager had already re-sprayed half the car without authorisation!"

I asked why this was done.

Apparently, it was the bodyshop manager's view was that if I decided to take or reject the car, then he would have to re-spray it anyway- so he went ahead with it! I wonder if it was to hide the standard of the initial poor re-spray from the Audi inspector. I also got the impression that the sales manager was none too pleased with his actions.

I asked the sales manager whether I should go along and inspect the re-spray, but he said he didn't expect me to accept the car after what had been done and offered a full refund or a new car order. :? He also said if I wanted to look at buying another marque then he would give me the car for a few weeks until I ordered something else.

I decided for third time lucky and have ordered a new car and he will attempt to expedite the car from Audi - possibly July and I can keep the current car FOC until I get the replacement. I couldnt order silver again, so new car will be coming in Avus Silver at no extra cost to me. Fingers crossed this time.

Apart from the 'wtf' thoughts I had whilst talking to the sales manager, I have to honestly say that I thought he handled the situation and outcome (again) in a very fair way. Credit where its due - there has been several minor and major f-ups from the dealer but their sales manager has resolved each occasion in my favour. Although a caveat should be noted that this may be as a result from the way I approached it. :wink:

Pics of Avus silver are most welcome so post away...


I will also add that although I may sound calm, the whole episode has really p***ed me off and I feel a little distanced from the Audi brand. I just hope that Avus Silver looks stunning!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Avus silver looks great if you like purple.

Good choice to take a new car Donald.
I hope the colour will please you also in the flesh :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Well done Donald  You got ther in the end it always pays to keep your nerve in these kind of situations. Avus silver will look stunning on the TT great result in getting it FOC as well :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice one Â£1600 worth of paint job! We all now need a collective crossing of fingers for your third one. We'll get you on that Scottish meet yet!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Let us know when its ready to pick up and we'll have a Scottish meet at the handover :lol: :lol: Lots of eyes to check it over :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Let us know when its ready to pick up and we'll have a Scottish meet at the handover :lol: :lol: Lots of eyes to check it over :wink:


That's a great idea! :lol:



Rebel through a spanner in the works by saying said:


> Avus silver looks great if you like purple.


Please tell me Avus isn't purple silver? Would someone like to post some pics for me? Now you've gone and put a doubt in my mind!

Donald


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I was also told by the sales manager that a new colour is being launched later this year for the TT (probably July-August) - its called ice silver. Does anyone know what this is like or have any pics?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> I will also add that although I may sound calm, the whole episode has really p***ed me off and I feel a little distanced from the Audi brand. I just hope that Avus Silver looks stunning!


It's been like a farce - one of those situations that a comedy writer couldn't get away with because it just wouldn't be believable. Totally ridiculous.

I'd just add that, whilst I can understand your changing views towards Audi (and I'm *not *sure that the company is blameless in this re quality control, etc), it appears that the majority of the problems clearly originate within the dealership. I'd be running a long long way away from Glasgow Audi, and I admire your persistence in continuing to use them. Once (if) you get a decent car from them, don't take it back for anything!

If I were the salesman that you're dealing with, I'd also be looking for another job where I didn't have to spend my day apologising to my customers for the actions of other incompetent aholes.

Along with everyone else here, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. May you - finally - get the car that you wanted (and may it be silver rather than purple!). The very best of luck.

Shame, "luck" shouldn't come into the process of buying an Audi.

ps - we still need a "rate this dealership" thread.


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

Avus is the colour I would have picked if could have afforded the extra cost. Here's what your looking for. :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=80986&highlight=avus


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

DonaldC


> Posted: Sun Feb 11, 2007 11:35 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Funny ole world isn't it


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

Ice silver appears to be an R8 colour. Found this video of an R8 in Ice Silver. 

http://www.automotoportal.com/article/video-audi-r8-tv-commercial


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

demi_god said:


> DonaldC
> 
> 
> > Posted: Sun Feb 11, 2007 11:35 pm Post subject:
> ...


Certainly is! :roll: :lol:

As soon as he said do you want it in another colour - avus silver sprung to mind! And to think he was initially going to charge for it! :wink:

But then Rebel mentions the word 'purple'! :twisted:

Now should I stick with my turbines?
And should I change Ipod to USB? Does anyone have the USB connection? What is it like? Do you get MP3 tags? Can you attach any USB memory stick or MP3 player? What about the Sony PSP? Comments are most welcome?

The Ice Silver has thrown an iron into the fire. I'll wait and see what this looks like and might change the order (and then ask for colour satnav instead of avus silver). Thoughts anyone?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Now should I stick with my turbines?


No. :twisted:



DonaldC said:


> And should I change Ipod to USB?


I wouldn't. Although I might not bother with iPod at all. I've got a stack of mp3 CDRs in the glovebox, and I use those more than iPod.



DonaldC said:


> (and then ask for colour satnav instead of avus silver). Thoughts anyone?


I wouldn't. Audi's standard satnav is over-priced and under-functional, IMHO. Better to go for the Pioneer device if you want it integrated (Audi unlikely to pay for that though) or an aftermarket TomTom type thingy.

But I would stick with Avus Silver. That's not going to be a common colour, and will set your car apart from the rest.

Just my 2p.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> As soon as he said do you want it in another colour - avus silver sprung to mind! And to think he was initially going to charge for it! :wink:
> 
> But then Rebel mentions the word 'purple'! :twisted:
> 
> ...


Avus is not purple it is more titanium/gunmetal

IMO Avus with Bi Colours/RS4, def USB it's more versatile, you can plug any data storage device in to it to play music

Ice Silver has a light blue tinge to it IIRC, don't forget if they are giving you Avus free you want the Â£500 for metallic deducted :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Avus is not purple it is more *titanium/gunmetal*
> 
> IMO Avus with Bi Colours/RS4, def USB it's more versatile, you can plug any data storage device in to it to play music
> 
> Ice Silver has a light blue tinge to it IIRC, don't forget if they are giving you Avus free you want the Â£500 for metallic deducted :wink:


Now that's the 'manly' description I'm looking for. :lol: 
I'm definately going to spec the Avus Silver.

USB and alloy changes will be made nearer the time. I would still like to find more about the USB connection before changing to it.

I've just received an email from the sales manager apologising on behalf of Audi UK and the dealers for the first and second mishap. An Audi warranty Inspector is now going to inspect the car tomorrow and he has been promised by Audi that there will be a thorough investigation into how the car passed their quality control checks and delivered in the condition that it was in.

And my new car has been ordered. 

I always like to give credit where it is due - the sales manager has been very fair and is a credit to the dealer and Audi. But still a big room for improvement overrall.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Stick with the Turbines, if the dealer is paying for the paint lean on Audi UK for the Sat Nav, they can only say no and it is your third order after all .


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Stick with the Turbines, if the dealer is paying for the paint lean on Audi UK for the Sat Nav, they can only say no and it is your third order after all .


Good point!

Id go for that option! And would be a great way for them to restore your faith in audi!



Then no need to worry about USB option! Just get the SD cards instead!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A few slightly odd descriptions of Avus Slilver!

I'd say more of a "grey silver" - definately not bright. It does have a violet tinge to it, especially noticeable under artificial or street lights. Don't let that description put you off...I think it's very well suited to the Mk2 and will be a good choice.

Ice Silver is a very bright silver (it is an R8 colour) If you'd been at the last Scottish meet you'd have seen it on the R8's scooting about :wink:

Good luck with No3 

Dave


----------



## ff02 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Donald,

Glad your making progress finally- my experience with Glasgow Audi hasnt been to good so far. They kerbed my RS4 wheel after I put a deposit on the car and it wasn't supposed to be driven!

What was your salesman's name?

By the way- Avus Silver- one word - 'Pimped'. Beautiful colour my man. Its strong and says understated cool, and wont be common. Its

USB- Ive ordered one, didn't want the I Pod if it doesnt display track names- better off with Harmon Kardons I- Drive for Â£130 if u want I pod in your car.

Wheels- I think RS4's hands down. Suits the grey/dark cars better, and rarer, turbines are looking very common just now- still nice tho.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> ...I'm definately going to spec the Avus Silver...


Well done on the new car, I think your patience with Audi is extremely commendable [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

BTW the Avus is awesome, Rebel is right to a degree, it can look a bit lilac-ish under certain lights but it's a great colour. The only other one that would be good as a freebie is Suzyka Grey.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> Rebel is right to a degree, it can look a bit lilac-ish under certain lights ...


That's why i don't like it very much, i don't like Lila on a car 
Specialy when it's cloudy it looks a little bit Lila.
On sunny day's it looks better.

But it's alway;s better to drive a lila MK2 than a silver MK2 which is repainted three times..... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> But I would stick with Avus Silver. That's not going to be a common colour, and will set your car apart from the rest.


So does pink, and orange......


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ...Specialy when it's cloudy it looks a little bit Lila. On sunny day's it looks better...


He's lucky he lives in Glasgow then, and not someone where it rains all the time and is permanently cloudy :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe it's me, but i still see some Lila.


----------



## ff02 (Jan 8, 2007)

what we like eh?.

I'm new to this forum but we all sound like women the way we're talkin' about colours and 'shades' under certain lights and what not.

Peace.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ff02 said:


> what we like eh?.
> 
> I'm new to this forum but we all sound like women the way we're talkin' about colours and 'shades' under certain lights and what not.
> 
> Peace.


You ain't seen nothing yet.... 8)


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm glad you got everything sorted with the car. Now you've got to get everything sorted with the colour and spec !

I agree with Rebel, Avus definitely does have a lilac tinge.

As the dealer is paying for the non-standard paint, if you want titanium/gun metal colour then how about Daytona Grey ?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Okay, it does have a very slight tinge of lilac in some lights, but it still looks good. Great pics Mike (and rob). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm definately going to go for a special order paint so I might be prepared to go left field a little depending on advice and photos of colours. Avus is at the top just now followed by Egg Shell and Suzyka Grey. Anyone have good pics of Daytona Grey or Ice Silver - wish I had went to the last Scottish meet! :?

I've brought up satnav+ into email conversation with dealer and will see if there is any give in the price. I don't expect to see any but I live in hope.

I would definately go with the RS4s but I've got MR and worried about too crashy a ride after hearing Tosh's comments. I think 18s would give a more compliant ride. But I do agree RS4s look better on grey(ish) cars.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Donald i think that Eggshell and Suzukya are the same colour(see tthopeful's posts).
Why its called Suzukya Grey when its white is a bit of a mystery tho...??

Glad you've got a good result with no3(must be some sort of record having 3 Mk2s in a year!) and FWIW Avus is a lovely colour.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Donald, do you remember that tailormade Mk2 TT project. They did it in Daytona Grey.

The full link is here with pics.

Probably too dark a grey. If you're considering Avus then I guess you want something a lot lighter ?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Dr.Phibes said:


> As the dealer is paying for the non-standard paint, if you want titanium/gun metal colour then how about Daytona Grey ?


Daytona Grey is absolutely stunning [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Phibes is right, if you want a gun metal colour Daytona is definitely the one to go for.
Personally I don't like Avus, it's definitely got a very pronounced lilac tinge to it and looks a bit woofy I think - sorry.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> Dr.Phibes said:
> 
> 
> > As the dealer is paying for the non-standard paint, if you want titanium/gun metal colour then how about Daytona Grey ?
> ...


..ah feck, did you have to describe it like that? :? :lol:

I remember Daytona Grey on that 'designer' car. Looks a bit too dark although it does look better than the dolphin grey. I prefer lighter metallics that show off the lines better so the avus is till at the top despite Bryn's attempts! :roll:

More pics of the avus, ice silver and others would be appreciated. 

Donald


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> I remember Daytona Grey on that 'designer' car. Looks a bit too dark although it does look better than the dolphin grey. I prefer lighter metallics that show off the lines better so the avus is till at the top despite Bryn's attempts! :roll:


Donald, sorry my man not trying to freak you out just giving an opinion.

Colour is a very personal thing and everyone has their own take - go for what YOU want and sod everyone else. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

even if it does look woofy! :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Phibes said:
> ...


Daytona??









Avus is the way forward. Douglas Park BMW Kyle St and Douglas Park Hamilton have both got Z4 roadsters in Silver Grey which is a very similar colour if you want to go have a look, especially on a sunny day, and see what you think to it. It also has the slight lilac tinge but looks great.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That pink was nice as well. :-*


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Third time lucky Donald 

I hummed and hawed over it for ages but Avus is what I decided on so I'd obviously recommend it especially if your getting it for free.

To whet your appetite further:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=76609&highlight=


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Another update..

The Audi/VW independent inspector inspected the vehicle last friday and I was given an overview of his report yesterday. He tested the paint thickness over the car using a special paint micrometer and he discovered that the "..paint thickness was all over the place..and was a very poor paint job..". I was told other items were mentioned but that's all the bodyshop manager would tell me. He's writing a report up, but I've been told by the bodyshop manager that it looks like the dealer will also reject the car and get compensation from Audi. Will keep you posted if this affects me!

Cheers Patt - and here was me hoping that I would be the only TT in Uk or at least Scotland that would have Avus! I bet we'll keep on bumping into each other on the M8! I'm in the Gyle Business Park this week!

I see you've gone for the RS4s! I quite fancy them to complete my transformation but I am worried about combining them with the MR so I might just stick with the Turbines.

Still haven't heard from Tosh - so does anyone have RS4s and MR and what do you think about the ride - should I stick with 18" Turbines?

Mikie - what are you doing in Beemer garages? :roll:

Cheers
Donald


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Donald you are about a 5-10 minute walk from me matey!

I aint going to reveal my location in public cos it'll give the game away as to where I'm working! :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

cheechy said:


> Donald you are about a 5-10 minute walk from me matey!
> 
> I aint going to reveal my location in public cos it'll give the game away as to where I'm working! :lol:


We already know!! I'll have a Big Mac meal with a diet coke please. :lol: 
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

DonaldC said:


> Still haven't heard from Tosh - so does anyone have RS4s and MR and what do you think about the ride - should I stick with 18" Turbines?


I pick mine up this Fri (or possibly next Mon), so I'll soon be able to give you my opinion on RS4s with MR.   
.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Donald you are about a 5-10 minute walk from me matey!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

You should know you're my line manager


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

cheechy said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


In that case - you're on litter patrol for the rest of the week! :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

cheechy said:


> Donald you are about a 5-10 minute walk from me matey!
> 
> I aint going to reveal my location in public cos it'll give the game away as to where I'm working! :lol:


...working in a sauna....?  :roll:

...or zoo? [smiley=whip.gif]

.....no please not Tynecastle!!!! :lol:

Marcus - good luck with the car. Looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing your thoughts on MR and RS4s.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Donald,

I thought the AMR gave a softer ride than standard when in "comfort" mode so I would have thought that it would be potentially a good option with the RS4's.

Regards
Phil



DonaldC said:


> Another update..
> 
> I see you've gone for the RS4s! I quite fancy them to complete my transformation but I am worried about combining them with the MR so I might just stick with the Turbines.
> 
> ...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > Still haven't heard from Tosh - so does anyone have RS4s and MR and what do you think about the ride - should I stick with 18" Turbines?
> ...


I've got RS4s and MR and am delighted with the set-up.

In standard mode it is firm but copes with uneven road surfaces without the crashyness of the mkI TT. No body-roll when going round a round-about or corner.

Sport is for the the country roads and is a real hoot. You can now take these tricky corners at a fair rate of knots without losing grip or traction. The ride comfort is more than acceptable and at the very worst on a par with mkI.

The RS4 wheels are simply stunning and I've lost count of the people who have commented as to how good they look. 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vagman said:


> I've got RS4s and MR and am delighted with the set-up.
> 
> In standard mode it is firm but copes with uneven road surfaces without the crashyness of the mkI TT. No body-roll when going round a round-about or corner.
> 
> ...


Hi vagman - It's good to hear that you're pleased with the setup. I was a little concerned that 19" wheels would be a bit too 'crashy' and create loss of traction. Hence, I was hoping MR would counter the lack of tyre height, and you seem to confirm this. Come Saturday, I can try it out for real.  
.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Dealer has contacted me..

Looks like early August for delivery but he has asked Audi to expedite the car if possible. I'll take the car when it arrives - I'm now not bothered about reg changes and I would rather get the car before they are too busy.

Colour is Avus Silver and cannot be changed as its special order. I'm also sticking with 18" Turbines as the sales manager has strongly advised me to stick with 18" alloys as the audi test drivers advised him that that was the best combination with MR. Although he did try to get me to change to bi-colours as he thinks they will look better with Avus.

Anyway I was telling him about the R8 I saw recently in NY Audi Forum and he has invited me to the launch of the R8 in the dealers in July (on my birthday!) and has said when they get their demo in mid-july that I can take it away for a few hours drive with my wife as an extra apology.

Now that is good service; actually excellent service. Well done. I am looking forward to this!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

great news Donald. so glad everything has worked out. i agree, 18" bi-colours would look 8) :wink:


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Anyway I was telling him about the R8 I saw recently in NY Audi Forum and he has invited me to the launch of the R8 in the dealers in July (on my birthday!) and has said when they get their demo in mid-july that I can take it away for a few hours drive with my wife as an extra apology.
> 
> Now that is good service; actually excellent service. Well done. I am looking forward to this!
> 
> ...


Leave all your cards, your chequebook and anything else of value at home in case you are tempted to put down a deposit... of course, that still leaves the Missus but I guess that's a risk you'll have to take


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha ha, too true jimbo2! :lol: :lol: 
.


----------

